# Unable to get job interview calls



## manu2029 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi All,
Its been 2 months since I have landed in Melbourne on a PR and looking for IT Jobs. For my surprise I have not received any interview calls even after applying in all possible job sites and even by calling the agencies. I am SAP Basis administrator with 9+ years of experience. I am in a dilemma as to whether I took a right decision by leaving India and coming to Australia. I have been in US before so i find Melbourne at least 3 times more expensive. Most of all converting Rupees to dollars really hurts


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I am also SAP Basis Consultant but I havent been granted a visa yet. I am checking the jobs adverstised in several sites. I finally concluded that there are only a few close to none SAP jobs in Sydney (i dont know for Melbourne). Most SAP jobs are in Brisbane.

There are jobs advertised for SAP in Sydney but assignment is either Canberra or Brisbane. I cannot take those jobs because I am applying for 190 NSW

With that, I'm ready to switch IT skills when worse comes to worst.


----------



## primary (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a good look at your resume. Aussie empoyers savvy short resume. 1-2 pages only


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you get your resume prepared by any Job Agency.


----------



## manu2029 (Nov 20, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> Did you get your resume prepared by any Job Agency.


no , do you think that getting resume prepared by job agency helps? Will they charge money for preparing resume?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

manu2029 said:


> no , do you think that getting resume prepared by job agency helps? Will they charge money for preparing resume?


1. maybe, maybe not depending on the current status of your resume

2. Yes of course


----------



## rajir (Oct 7, 2012)

manu2029 said:


> Hi All,
> Its been 2 months since I have landed in Melbourne on a PR and looking for IT Jobs. For my surprise I have not received any interview calls even after applying in all possible job sites and even by calling the agencies. I am SAP Basis administrator with 9+ years of experience. I am in a dilemma as to whether I took a right decision by leaving India and coming to Australia. I have been in US before so i find Melbourne at least 3 times more expensive. Most of all converting Rupees to dollars really hurts


As per the posts of other migrants it definitely takes 2-3months time to land in a job initially also looks like the recruitment scenario hasn't picked up so well yet for this year. 
so, look for another 1or 2 months with your best possible efforts and then evaluate your other options. 
Regarding job trials search for the resume format of your relevant job and try to prepare your resume in that format. 
It's human psychology to look for any faults in us when we fail to get what we want, but necessarily it's not the case with jobs. 
Job market follows 50-30-20 rule 50percent depends on the availability of jobs in the job market, 30 percent depends on your effort and 20percent depends on your luck and timing. 
All the best and do not get disheartened. May be tomorrow is your day and there is always a tomorrow.
cheers


----------



## topazz2511 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Good luck*



manu2029 said:


> Hi All,
> Its been 2 months since I have landed in Melbourne on a PR and looking for IT Jobs. For my surprise I have not received any interview calls even after applying in all possible job sites and even by calling the agencies. I am SAP Basis administrator with 9+ years of experience. I am in a dilemma as to whether I took a right decision by leaving India and coming to Australia. I have been in US before so i find Melbourne at least 3 times more expensive. Most of all converting Rupees to dollars really hurts


Hi Manu,
I have 8 years marketing experience in India and it took me 6 months and a lucky break t get a job here. Getting the first job in oz can be pretty difficult. I would encourage you to hang in there and keep trying. 
I am sure you are doing everything you can however some of the things I found helpful were
1. Apply to all jobs that fit your profile. Apply to one level lower than what you were in India as well. 
2. Tailor resume to fit the job profile. Eg if a job description says 'developing client interface' reword your resume to fit that. It's tedious but consultants don't look beyond jd's that clients give them. Keep the resume tight and concise
3. Call up recruitment consultants and meet them personally. Most consultants are wary of Asians/south Asians as thy think we can't speak English, don't dress we'll etc. a face to face helps putting you into their consideration set
4. Follow up with the consultant every 2 weeks or so - you need them more than they need you
5. Don't get discouraged if a consultant or company turns you down - keep looking
6. Clean and polish your linkedin profile. It is ALWAYS looked at in oz. get erstwhile colleagues to recommend you on linkedin
7. Take up whatever comes your way - contract/short term jobs are good to give you the much sought after 'local experience'


Don't lose hope. Let me know if you need help with your résumé. 

Good luck. 
Topazz


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

manu2029 said:


> no , do you think that getting resume prepared by job agency helps? Will they charge money for preparing resume?


go to the victoria state sponsorship they have a nice CV format there which is Australian standard, its v good and will give you an idea of the standard format, using professional services also helps. additionally, Did you try applying in different cities, i've noticed various cities would have different demand based on their market condition.

I do wish you all the best, it's a bit disheartening to see alot of people struggling to land a job in Australia recently, i do hope the market improves soon.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys

ANyone pls share how was the interview process here.I'm in sydney and looking for job oppurtunities..
How difficult the job interviews are? more technical/behavioural questions?

It would be great if any one can help


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Guys
> 
> ANyone pls share how was the interview process here.I'm in sydney and looking for job oppurtunities..
> How difficult the job interviews are? more technical/behavioural questions?
> ...


Hi...
I am also in Syndey..
What I heard from friends.. Interviews would be process wise and they will ask for senario based and not too much technical interview..
Some questions like
Tell something which is not there in your resume 
Tell something which you feel proud to say that..
Done tell that you are new to this environment and culture..
Follow appu babu thread in this forum.. Which has enormous information....


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi...
> I am also in Syndey..
> What I heard from friends.. Interviews would be process wise and they will ask for senario based and not too much technical interview..
> Some questions like
> ...


Thx Chandu..so did secure ur first job?.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

manu2029 said:


> Hi All, Its been 2 months since I have landed in Melbourne on a PR and looking for IT Jobs. For my surprise I have not received any interview calls even after applying in all possible job sites and :


Hi Manu2029, I am sure you might have got the job by now and busy with your schedule. Appreciate if you can please share your experience .


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Thx Chandu..so did secure ur first job?.


Not yet..
No interviews has been scheduled sofar.
I got few calls from consultants.
3 consultants forwarded my profile to clients and waiting for an update from clients...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Not yet..
> No interviews has been scheduled sofar.
> I got few calls from consultants.
> 3 consultants forwarded my profile to clients and waiting for an update from clients...


What's your Skill set?


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

The Australian format of the CV is a bit different. And also the interview format is a little different. They usually expect you to approach the questions in the STAR format in the interview.

The best thing one should do after arriving in Australia is to go register yourself in Centrelink, and then ask them to schedule an appointment with Job Search agencies like PVS.

Once in the PVS ask them to enroll yourselves in the Certificate I in Vocational Preparation course.

This is a free course if you are a PR. In the course you are taught how to prepare the resume in the Australian format, they teach you how to attend the interview, and also make you practice the mock interviews. This will give a good boost to your confidence.

Getting interview calls/Jobs needs good luck, but preparing oneself to be ready is their own effort.

This course is a full one week course (5 days). so attend this course the moment you come to Australia when you would still have enough time.


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
Can this course be attended in any state??


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,
It is end of year so there will be not much jobs..but still you can find jobs in sept and october.
Prepare 3-4 types of resume , as per the job description. No need to get your resume prepared by some agency (because they don't know what is your job description and here in Australia you will get preference only when most of your qualification match with the job Requirement.) They don't make resume for you they make money for themselves. 
Another thing ..look at the job opening carefully.. see how much experience they want and prepare your resume according to that. I have 7 years of experience but got 0 jobs after putting 4 years of experience I got a good job. 
In short, prepare your resume strictly according to job description, trust me.. you will get job in 1 month (at least interviews..after that it depends upon you how you tackle the interviewer  ) 

you can find resume format according to Australian standards in google guru.

Better try jobs in Sydney..lot of opportunities..but remember it is 25% more expensive than Melbourne. 

about me.. I got job within 2 months...after landing in Sydney.
All the best...

Thanks 
TKB


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

TKB said:


> Hi,
> It is end of year so there will be not much jobs..but still you can find jobs in sept and october.
> Prepare 3-4 types of resume , as per the job description. No need to get your resume prepared by some agency (because they don't know what is your job description and here in Australia you will get preference only when most of your qualification match with the job Requirement.) They don't make resume for you they make money for themselves.
> Another thing ..look at the job opening carefully.. see how much experience they want and prepare your resume according to that. I have 7 years of experience but got 0 jobs after putting 4 years of experience I got a good job.
> ...


So during the interview you just forget to mention the other 3 years of experience or what exactly is the strategy?


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

2013 said:


> What's your Skill set?


Storage and backup Administration
Primarily working on EMC,NetApp, IBM Storage, Symantec NetBackup and VMware Administration..
Number of openings are less compared to developers and other fields.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

TKB said:


> Hi,
> It is end of year so there will be not much jobs..but still you can find jobs in sept and october.
> Prepare 3-4 types of resume , as per the job description. No need to get your resume prepared by some agency (because they don't know what is your job description and here in Australia you will get preference only when most of your qualification match with the job Requirement.) They don't make resume for you they make money for themselves.
> Another thing ..look at the job opening carefully.. see how much experience they want and prepare your resume according to that. I have 7 years of experience but got 0 jobs after putting 4 years of experience I got a good job.
> ...


Thanks TKB for the info..Can you pls explain us how was the interview??esp technical stuff,is it like indian company interviews??what are the different questions tehy have asked
I have 8+ years of experience in java /j2ee....not even getting calls from agents....


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

You still can Try ask for jobs through Centralink etc.


----------



## rajiv_tuli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello Guys,
Greetings!!
I have joined this group today. Looking for some help in finding job in Australia as I recently got PR.
I am currently at Bangalore, India and applying for the jobs since last 2 months. I either got no response or got negative response. I feel something wrong with my CV and not able to catch employer's eyes. Can someone please help me by providing a CV format of Australia standard.
Also if someone can suggest me what kind of certificates has more value in Australia's IT market. I am basically into .NET development and IT process automations.

I would really appreciate your help on this.

thanks
Rajiv


----------



## nehabh (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Manu,
I hope that you must settled now. I can feel the same case with me.I am from java backgroubd with 9+year and open to any role from developer/support profile. I came in November and find many jobs suitable to my profile even I am open to any city.But I don't know why I could not have a single interview in last 2.5 months. Can you please help with your experience.


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

It is very competitive right now.

So it is harder to secure a job quickly, BUT it is not impossible. Every extra bit a candidate can do to improve themselves does help increase the candidate's chances. 

100s are applying for each job that is available & only 1 candidate gets that job.

Most employers & recruiters review a resume in 10 seconds, then move on to the next resume. 

Everyone's resume has education & employment history information …etc.

But only resumes that stand out & are well presented and show strengths & achievements are short-listed. 

Remove everything that starts with "responsibilities included ..." and replace with achievements.

Quantify your experience by including numerical figures, such as % saved, budgets/ funds saved, time periods & efficiency improved... etc.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am here in Canberra since past 40 days and since then I have applied for more that 100 jobs in Canberra and all over Australia, but didn't get any interview call. 
I even applied to casual jobs, didn't have any luck in that too also. 

Can someone advise me please?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Canberra is a tight market.

Most of the jobs are federal Govt Jobs. Means they want only citizens to apply.
If you are in IT and not a citizen its quite difficult to get your first break here.
I would advise you to keep trying for other locations too and try to get a exception for working in Sydney or melb if you are on a 190.

Casual Jobs like Coles and Woolies also seek experienced people. Have you tried modifying your resume accordingly. If you are having a Bachellor of Engineering degree most probably they would reject your resume as they know you wouldnt last long.

Try modifying your resume based on job postings.

All the best.



Thunder123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am here in Canberra since past 40 days and since then I have applied for more that 100 jobs in Canberra and all over Australia, but didn't get any interview call.
> I even applied to casual jobs, didn't have any luck in that too also.
> ...


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am here in Canberra since past 40 days and since then I have applied for more that 100 jobs in Canberra and all over Australia, but didn't get any interview call.
> I even applied to casual jobs, didn't have any luck in that too also.
> ...


Applying for 100 jobs in 40 days is excessive. Did you tailor your resume accordingly for each application?


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

dave85 said:


> Applying for 100 jobs in 40 days is excessive. Did you tailor your resume accordingly for each application?


Yes, I did taylor my resume for most of the jobs so that it matches the job requirement.
But for the casual ones, I didn't.
Please advise what I could improve upon and what's needs to be done for my case.

Thanks


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Yes, I did taylor my resume for most of the jobs so that it matches the job requirement.
> But for the casual ones, I didn't.
> Please advise what I could improve upon and what's needs to be done for my case.
> 
> Thanks


What's your occupation and education? There are a couple of recruitment companies that have offices in Canberra. We can advise more if you tell us something about your employment history.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

My skilled occupation is Organisation and method Analyst.
I have more than 5 years of experience working in a bank KPO in India in client on boarding department. 
I have contacted Hays,Hudson and face2face face consultants in Canberra, but no luck.

Please advise.


----------



## budd.indi (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Manu,

I know what you mean. I've been there, It's even worse in Adelaide. However you should go to the seminars they have, they are usually free or could get into one for a small fee. I'm not sure about the name right now, but they are designed specifically for you. For the time being try to do some sorta odd job or something, simple things like building websites etc. could get you some amount of money till you get something sorted.

As for the calls, do not put photos of you on the CV residency status, age etc. trust me, I learned it the hard way by having a normal CV that had got me through a couple of jobs back at home. Most of the time just sticking to a generic clear cut easy to read template would get you there. Just make sure to add a personal touch to the cover letter and customise it to each job that you apply for. 

Things that would get you the extra mile are,
All star level linked in profile (Fully updated and show off a bit)
Work on your English, please for crying out loud don't call everyone Sir. I have plenty of people who unfortunately get laughed at by HR agents because of the way they call Sir madam to everyone. Be normal be professional and working on the small talk is a big plus.
Try to attend events hosted by ACS etc. Doesn't hurt to get some memberships of professional bodies also.

That's all I could think of right now. Trust me, you din't make a bad call. The first job is always hard to get, but once you get in everything just falls into its place.

Good luck.


----------



## sprue12 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Thunder123

Someone sailing in the similar boat. Currently in queanbeyan, canberra. message at vikaskaus(attherate)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## sprue12 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> My skilled occupation is Organisation and method Analyst.
> I have more than 5 years of experience working in a bank KPO in India in client on boarding department.
> I have contacted Hays,Hudson and face2face face consultants in Canberra, but no luck.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi Thunder123

Someone sailing in the similar boat. Currently in queanbeyan, canberra. message at <*SNIP*>
*
Don't post personal information- see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
I am a SAP technical consultant with nearly 12 years of experience. 
How is the job market currently for SAP technology in Melbourne? In seek, I was able to see only 2 job postings for the last 1 month duration I think for my profile - one was in Sydney and the other was in Melbourne. I am planning to go to Melbourne to search for job there by last week of June. So reaching Aus in last week of June and the next month being July, what do you all think are the chances of getting a job in SAP technology for my profile in Aus, considering only 2 job postings over the last 1 month currently? I am planning for 6 months initial stay to find a job for my profile. But these 6 months will have Nov and Dec also - so logically only 3 months from Aug to Oct as may be from mid of Nov, people would start to plan for their holiday season for Christmas - Do you think I would get a chance to get a job in my 6 months of stay in Aus from last week of June in this year? Any guesses/thoughts/suggestions please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

nehabh said:


> Hi Manu,
> I hope that you must settled now. I can feel the same case with me.I am from java backgroubd with 9+year and open to any role from developer/support profile. I came in November and find many jobs suitable to my profile even I am open to any city.But I don't know why I could not have a single interview in last 2.5 months. Can you please help with your experience.


@nehabh: Hope you would have got your job by now. Can you please share your experience and your learnings in this process please? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

TKB said:


> Hi,
> It is end of year so there will be not much jobs..but still you can find jobs in sept and october.
> Prepare 3-4 types of resume , as per the job description. No need to get your resume prepared by some agency (because they don't know what is your job description and here in Australia you will get preference only when most of your qualification match with the job Requirement.) They don't make resume for you they make money for themselves.
> Another thing ..look at the job opening carefully.. see how much experience they want and prepare your resume according to that. I have 7 years of experience but got 0 jobs after putting 4 years of experience I got a good job.
> ...


Can you please clarify when the job requirement was for 4 years experience and you had 7 years of experience, then after you modified your CV with 4 years experience, then what did you do for the remaining 3 years? Does this strategy really works to get a job - but this strategy involves lying about our work experience and I think we should not lie about our work experience. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------

